
Data is the new lifeblood of capitalism – don't hand corporate America control - mpweiher
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/31/data-laws-corporate-america-capitalism
======
mark_l_watson
All too true. I try to explain to my tech friends why it is in my self
interest to contribute to the ACLU, FSF, etc. but donating a hundred dollars
or so a year is a hard sell because people tend to look at the ‘free’ services
they get, and think ‘no problem.’

------
joeblow9999
"According to the Internet Association, governments should be prohibited from
requiring that certain kinds of data, such as sensitive personal information,
be stored or processed in the country where it’s acquired. They should be
banned from treating platforms like Facebook and Google as publishers and
holding them responsible for the content that appears on their sites. They
should be forbidden from requiring companies to disclose the secrets of their
algorithms, such as the all-powerful Facebook News Feed. They should be
prevented from regulating online services as public utilities, or imposing
tariffs on digital trade."

These all sound reasonable to me.

